# It's Official!!!! We are getting him!!!



## Collette17n (Jul 5, 2011)

We just heard back from the breeder we have been working with.... It's official!!! This is our new boy!!!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Congratulations on your adorable bundle of teeth =)


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Looks like a confident pup! Cute!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he looks like a little Ewok!!! he's adorable!!! congrats!


----------



## Collette17n (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone! We are so excited to go get him!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Which kennel is he coming from?


----------



## Collette17n (Jul 5, 2011)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Which kennel is he coming from?


He is from Vom KiaHaus, located just outside of Atlanta GA. His father is Drago vom Patriot and his mother is Fraulein vom Gilsberger Hochland.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Very nice!  

Congrats on the pup - any plans for him?


----------



## Collette17n (Jul 5, 2011)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Congrats on the pup - any plans for him?


We are a very active couple so of course we will be taking him everywhere with us. We hope to get involved in Schutzhund as well. We are going to be working with a women from the local Schutzhund club for obedience training and see what we want to do from there! We can't wait!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That is exciting. 

SchH is addicting... lol. I started with my 4 year old when he was a pup but he didn't have the temperament for it. When I got my youngest it made the sport a lot more fun!  Good luck!


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Congrats on your new family memeber, and best of luck pursuing Schutzhund! Its a great sport, and I look forward to start training my new GSD pup in the sport as well


----------



## swharshbar (Jan 18, 2013)

He looks like a great puppy. Congrats!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice puppy! That's a repeat breeding of Frank's puppy, Hostile. He is an awesome dog.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice looking Pup! :congratulations:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

here is the pedigree of the pup -- spelling of the dam is Fraulein vom Gilserberger Hochland

Hostile vom Kiahaus -- sable must come from the dam as her mother Fita Teuchelwald is sable Fita vom Teuchelwald - working-dog.eu and yes here we are the pups dam  Fraulein vom Gilserberger Hochland 
Fräulein vom Gilserberger Hochland - working-dog.eu


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

He's beautiful, good luck with the Schutz! 

I'm just starting my girl in some of the basics of it, she's 8 months old and got to try her first kick at the can at protection work on the weekend. I was so nervous about how we'd do going against all the experienced handlers, but she LOVED it and they were all really impressed with her and couldn't believe it was her first time!

I had a lot of fun, I bet you will too.

If you haven't done schutzhund before, it's a little opposite of regular obedience, so I found puppy classes and grade 1 was good for socializing and learning to work with distractions, but beyond that, I think you'll want to stick strictly to the schutzhund training, as they don't mind their dogs having a little attitude. 

You can do some stuff like scent pads etc with your puppy right away when you get him home. 

Good luck, have FUN!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Pup has a nice pedigree and is totally cute!!!!!!!!!

Drago and his sire Nox and Nox's littermate Nick are all very very very good producers!

A friend from Long Island is down in AL right now breeding his female (Django haus Jurjim daughter) to Drago....he loves the dog!

Congratulations!

Lee


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I love Jerry's dogs! Congrats! He is so cute and should be great at whatever you do with him!

Also, as soon as I saw that first pic with the Lagunitas bottle, I knew it was his pup


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

He is just the cutest little furball, congrats.


----------



## zivagirl (Jan 5, 2013)

What a beautiful little carpet shark! He's gorgeous!


----------



## christinaekenn (Jan 10, 2011)

HUGE CONGRATS! I was the one who was lucky enough to go evaluate the litter for Denise and Jerry  And I owned Hostile and raised him to about a year until he went to Frank. You will NOT be displeased with your new baby! Keep us all updated!


----------



## Collette17n (Jul 5, 2011)

christinaekenn said:


> HUGE CONGRATS! I was the one who was lucky enough to go evaluate the litter for Denise and Jerry  And I owned Hostile and raised him to about a year until he went to Frank. You will NOT be displeased with your new baby! Keep us all updated!


Then I owe you a huge thank you!!! We were holding our breath waiting to hear if we would be lucky enough to get him and we couldn't be happier! We can't wait to go pick him up!!!


----------



## Collette17n (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone, we are so lucky to get this little guy and can't wait to welcome him to our little family. In the meantime, we are trying to think of a cool name that begins with an "i" to register him with, because he was from their "i" litter. Any suggestions?? Something manly and edgy would be great! Lol!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I had a couple of I names and no boys for them!!!

Iroc - could go by Rocky if you like

Inox - it is a type of stainless steel

Ix - good German name!

Ikon - another good strong I name


Lee


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats on your new pup!! Fantastic times ahead!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Collette17n said:


> Thanks everyone, we are so lucky to get this little guy and can't wait to welcome him to our little family. In the meantime, we are trying to think of a cool name that begins with an "i" to register him with, because he was from their "i" litter. Any suggestions?? Something manly and edgy would be great! Lol!


*IVAN* (for "IVAN the Terrible")

(This is a name that I remember from a long long ago class about some knight or some such character!!!!!!)


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

That name sounds really catchy codemaster. If I was getting an I dog. That name would be at top of list. It is short and to the point.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

He's adorable, and he has great taste in beer too, lol!


----------



## Collette17n (Jul 5, 2011)

I just wanted to post new pics of our pup, as we have had him for just over 2 weeks and he has already grown so much!!! We decided on the name Drago (his dad's name) but we actually named him after a police K9 German Shepherd that we know and have always been impressed with. 

Anyways, here are pics from this week! 




























This was the day after we picked him up:










....and this was him at 7 weeks, one week before we picked him up:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My what a cutie; he sure is growing fast.


----------



## Collette17n (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Nancy! He is growing like a weed, I can't believe it! He's over 20 lbs now at 10.5 weeks!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Adorable :wub:


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Collette17n said:


> He is from Vom KiaHaus, located just outside of Atlanta GA. His father is Drago vom Patriot and his mother is Fraulein vom Gilsberger Hochland.


Jealous!!!


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Very nice looking dog!


----------



## reck0n3r (Jul 29, 2012)

Ahhhh he's very cute, congrats! Be sure to take lots of puppy pics, they grow up super fast.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

What a cutie, and look at at those ears! I bet he's going to be quite handsome when he grows up.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Big brother Hostile!





 
Drool!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow, he is a hunky handsome puppers! Congrats, and have fun with IPO!


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Awwwww, so cute. I love sables.

Much luck to you!!!!!


----------

